
My Video Career - evilsimon
https://billwadge.wordpress.com/2016/03/16/my-video-career/
======
soylentcola
Reminds me of my daily life. I produce media and work with the infrastructure
to deliver it in a university setting. Frequently, things like this will
happen: someone hands me a pile of video files recorded on a cell phone and
wants me to make a "professional" looking video to go on some department
website...with like...editing or something.

Or maybe someone wants to run an online conference that looks as nice as the
media we record in our lecture halls but using their personal laptop that has
no way of getting camera and mic feeds into it from the room.

Or someone asks why they can't just email that 500mb video file to all of the
students because "what do you mean by hosting?"

Don't get me wrong...I'm not particularly bitter or one of "those guys" who
scoffs at folks who don't just know this stuff. As this is a university
setting, these people are often experts in their fields of study but I don't
expect them to be experts in all. As long as they're receptive when I explain
the details and requirements for attractive and coherent video with good
lighting, good audio, and a way to distribute it, I don't mind explaining it.

Turns out that a lot of the time, people are surprised to learn that it's not
as simple as tapping an app icon on their phone and that a good deal of
planning and operation goes into even a short video production. It's not
always something you can do well if you're focused on something like teaching
a class. So therefore I have a job and while some faculty or student groups
are disappointed that they can't just slap something together and have it look
good, the ones that work with me on planning get something that looks quite
nice and occasionally makes their phone-cam-toting colleagues a bit jealous.

------
michaelbuckbee
Reminded me of this professor [1] - he built a clear whiteboard system that is
really very clever and overcomes many of the issues that OP's professor had.

1 - [http://www.visualnews.com/2013/11/22/flip-teaching-
professor...](http://www.visualnews.com/2013/11/22/flip-teaching-professor-
builds-crystal-clear-whiteboard-can-face-students/)

2 - Build URL:
[https://sites.google.com/site/northwesternlightboard/home](https://sites.google.com/site/northwesternlightboard/home)

~~~
EvanAnderson
I love this. Reading about the build leaves me itching to present something
using one of these boards. Thanks for sharing!

------
streamnerd
There is a very interesting 'robot cameraman' device called Swivl which helps
creating better educational videos in classrooms
[http://www.swivl.com/](http://www.swivl.com/)

------
z3t4
Just skip the editing and let the watcher seek in the video. I usually watch
one hour presentations in 5 minutes, unless there's something very
interesting.

